# HAPPY CHRISTMAS one and all



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Christmas is well on it`s way in Hong Kong. 

I would like to take this opportunity to hope that everyone has a good one.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Christmas is well on it`s way in Hong Kong.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to hope that everyone has a good one.


I hope i get this right..... sing dan fai lok


----------

